# Artax countrax tires, pic's, weight, tread depth ect.



## kawboy1

Ok guy's this looks like it will be a good trail tire. Just received mine so I thought I would post up some pic's and info them.

Brand: ARTRAX Countrax(CTX). They also have a lite variant available.
6 ply (not radial).
Tread depth= 23mm front and rear.
Weight front= 10.7kg each.
Weight rear= 13.2kg each.
Front size 25/8/12.
Rear size 25/10/12.
Good tread on sidewall.
Purchased from Motosport.com
Price: $300.00 AUD delivered to my door for 4 tires, thats very cheap as the cheapest I can get stock size tires here in OZ is about $150 ea!! So they will be cheaper for you guy's in the US.

Only draw back I can see so far is that they are only available in the stock size......but I will reserve judgement on them until I do a full test once I get my rims.

Once my rims turn up and I get them mounted I will measure them and compare them to stock tires.

Pic's of 25/10/12 rear

















Pic's of 25/8/12 front

















Oh yeah....one other thing is they have a directional arrow on them too.


----------



## byrd

pretty mean looking but to small for my taste


----------



## filthyredneck

^Agreed.... they look pretty sweet! Would like to see them in a few sizes bigger than stock.


----------



## kawboy1

Yeah I know they're only babies to what most of you guy's run......it is a shame they dont offer larger sizes.....thought I would post up the info for trail riders who still use the baby size lol, or someone that may have 2 sets of tires and wheels that swap for different purpose/conditions.


----------



## byrd

to bad they dont come in a 19/7/8 and 18/9.5/8 they would look killer on my sons can-am ds90. he aint but 4 but he loves the trails and mud


----------



## kawboy1

Ah......how bout some wheel adapters/spacers and chuck the 25/12's on that DS 90! J/K LOL.....that lil 90 would look sic runnin 25's.


----------



## byrd

lol thats for sure. i love that they make clutch kits, exhaust, cdi, ect for this thing. i cant wait till he gets a lil older so i can pimp his ride lol


----------



## kawboy1

Yeah they are a cool little ride!


----------



## Roboquad

I have a buddy with a modified Banshee with a tire VERY similar but 23ish. I know what your thinking but the boy "skips" over mud holes that take me 10 minutes. Wheelies at 50+ it's just sick but still, ticks me off. when he does get stuck I let him sweat a bit B4 throwing him a life line. I wish I knew the name they were squared off like that and he said not made any more.


----------



## Bootlegger

Look just like Bighorns.....just wished they were radial and came in atleast 26's. Let us know how you like them.


----------



## fstang24

they look more aggressive than my bighorns..... they look real good


----------



## bigblackbrute

looks like a bighorn on sterioids. they would be killer in a 31 for jus ridin and playn around


----------



## kawboy1

Yeah real shame they dont make em larger........dang I love the smell of new tires lol.


----------



## fstang24

me too love the smell of new tires, put the bighorns on the brute friday and still havent had a chance to go riding yet and test them, and with the thought of purchasing the new camaro ss soon the brute may never be leaving the garage anytime soon.....lol if i get it!!!!


----------



## Bootlegger

You will love your new Bighorns..


----------



## Polaris425

They would prolly do good on the scrammy!


----------



## kawboy1

Ok....finaly got wheels and tires mounted up, also took measurements as recomended in the how to section and weighed stk vs aftermarket then took before and after photos.

Artrax rear tires measured 25.47" Weight = 17.4 kg mounted on 12x7 ITP SS108
Stock rear tires measured 25.07" Weight = 11.4 kg mounted on stock wheels

Artrax front tire measured 25.15" Weight = 15.2 kg mounted on 12x7 ITP SS108
Stock front tire measured 24.84" Weight = 8.3 kg mounted on stock rims

Before and after pic's













































Now I just have to go for a good ride and see how they do.


----------



## NMKawierider

Nice upgrade. Looks great.


----------



## walker

looks good


----------



## brutemike

:agreed:


byrd said:


> pretty mean looking but to small for my taste


----------



## fstang24

looks awesome


----------



## kawboy1

Thanks all.....hopefully they will perform to expectations. Was a bit worried about how they would slide b'cause of the chunky shoulder blocks but need not have worried.....can whip the a*# out at will!


----------



## Polaris425

lookin good!


----------



## Guest

They look a lot like the Super ATV Dominators. The Dominators are available up to 30".


----------



## kawboy1

^ Interesting.


----------



## phreebsd

i cant find much info to add them to the tire weight charts. it looks like they make 2 tires?


----------



## kawboy1

Yeah the only info I have on them is in this thread.....they make the heavy duty ones I have and a light version, both only come in the 25" version and are available from motosport.com

I just did a 130 km round trip yesterday with variety of terrain from mud to sand and everything in between.....they performed realy well and when I wanted to kick the tail out under power they responded everytime throwing a huge roost of organic matter out the back lol.


----------



## fstang24

sweet, nice too see your enjoying your new tire and wheels.....


----------



## BF2012

I realize this is a old thread. Just wondering if anyone can shed some light on how the artrax fronts steer; quick,slow,push,ect.
understand the rears slide well. the fronts look wide on the rims.


----------



## kawboy1

They steer fine for the most part. Some pushing in soft sand. Heavier steering when going real slow but they are a heavier than stock tire with much more aggressive tread so that can be expected. They are also much stiffer in the sidewall so handling is improved(less tire roll)but ride suffers.


----------



## BF2012

thanks for the info. been trying to decide between artrax, duro power grips, and tusk g-force triolites(sp). looking for the best cheap, knock off tire.
how are the artrax tires at 50+ mph.


----------



## kawboy1

There is some shake through the bars at higher speeds.....a radial tire would be a better choice for higher speeds IMO. But the Artrax are a good all round choice for the price and tough as nails.


----------



## JLOWERY

This is that tire on steroids its the MOTO MTC's its made in 26 and in 28 inch my 26's mounted on 14×8's weigh under 30lbs and measure over 27 inches tall these also have a 1.5 inch lug and are DOT approved.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BF2012

I really like the looks of the mtc's.


----------



## JLOWERY

They are for sale or trade

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cookster500

i would look into a set of sedona ripsaw radial. my dad has them on the old 454 and he loves em. great trail tire


----------



## Beachcruiser

Been two years since you installed the Artrax, could we get an updated review? Thinking about going with these as a replacement for my stockers on the renegade. Id rather spend $300 on these instead of $450+ on BHs.


----------



## Injected

He hasnt been on any of the forums, I was wondering what hes been up to


----------



## kawboy1

Sorry guys haven't been on in a while. The tires are still going strong. Fronts are like new and rears have a bit of wear to them but at least another couple of years worth left. I give these tires hell and the rears are almost constantly spinning and sliding. Not one puncture, they are tough as iron. They are my everyday tire so are holding up incredibly well, I only switch to a lighter tire if I'm doing some drag racing. Pretty much all the same as far as handling and ride comfort as when I first got them. They do shake and shimmy on the front at speed on dirt roads etc but not noticeable in the trails. Well worth the money I paid for them.


----------



## Injected

He's alive! How ya been sir?


----------



## kawboy1

Good thanks mate! Had a couple of injuries (broken ribs & blew out my knee) but nothing to serious lol. Been doing some camping and 4x4 touring with my son which has been great. Have a ride organized next week so the brute will get a solid hammering for a couple of days in the mountains as opposed to the shorter runs its been doing close to home.....cant wait!

Hope you are keeping well injected?


----------



## Injected

Wow, glad your ok. Just remember, the older ya get the longer the hangover lasts! Lol
I'm doing good. I just wish I had more time to get out and ride


----------



## kawboy1

10-4 on that lol. Here are a couple of vids to show what I put the tires through on an average ride....lot's of spinning lol.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Thanks for the update and videos. Ill definitely be getting some of these for the renegade. I was worried about the big weight difference, but i doubt my rotax will notice it much. Ha


----------



## Beachcruiser

Artrax have been ordered, should be there Thursday. Really curious to see how they preform compared to stock ITP holeshots.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Finally received the tires and got them mounted up. Only problem I'm running into is the front tires are rubbing against the tierod ends. I need to get some 1/4"spacers but for the meantime I'm using 2 grade 8 washers to get the clearance issue straighten out. Here they are.


----------



## NMKawierider

Looks great man. Exactly what you need out there.


----------



## kawboy1

:biggthumpup::biggthumpup::rockn:


----------



## Beachcruiser

nmkawierider said:


> Looks great man. Exactly what you need out there.


I'm hoping they do great. My stock tires were getting pretty wore down and I was risking a flat/puncture every time i went for a ride. The rocks and cactus out here in AZ is every where. Haha

Hope all is well with you NM. 

Kawboy----Thanks for the positive reviews.....sold me on these tires. :biggthumpup:


----------



## stratos284

Nice looking tire!! What size did you end up going with?


----------



## kawboy1

Beachcruiser said:


> I'm hoping they do great. My stock tires were getting pretty wore down and I was risking a flat/puncture every time i went for a ride. The rocks and cactus out here in AZ is every where. Haha
> 
> Hope all is well with you NM.
> 
> Kawboy----Thanks for the positive reviews.....sold me on these tires. :biggthumpup:


No worries mate make sure you update us on here with your take on them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kawboy1

stratos284 said:


> Nice looking tire!! What size did you end up going with?


I believe they only make them in a 25-8-12 and 25-10-12.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beachcruiser

kawboy1 said:


> I believe they only make them in a 25-8-12 and 25-10-12.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct, 25s.

Took them out on a quick ride earlier......i'm in love. haha In two wheel drive they pull like the stock tires in 4x4. Like you mentioned once before, still able to whip the rear in around if need be. I'll def. keep you guys up to date once i put some more miles on them.

I did notice that they are fairly smooth on the highway (quads are street legal here in AZ) up too about 40 mph. After that the front has a wobble. I'm not too worried about it though, on dirt they are still smooth up too 60ish.


----------

